# Lizards



## Mantis Keeper (May 18, 2006)

I have two lizards at the moment. I have one Anolis carolinensis and one Hemidactylus garnotii (still unsure but almost positive). I believe the anole is a female and if the gecko is what I think it is then I'm sure it is. Unfortunatly when I aquired the gecko it had no tail. It has turned out to be a small blessing however as I am now getting to watch the process of regrowth. They have both been being fed on crickets, I put in five or six every few days. They get frequent mistings as well to keep up humidity and provide water. I know this is a good method for the anole, but does the gecko need an actual water dish?

I'd appreciate any advice or comments. Also if anyone has a male Anolis carolinensis that has been raised in captivity I have a little bit of money and would like to get one. Thanks.


----------

